# vpn Ports in DLink 625



## Jdokan (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone know how to open the ports on this router to allow incoming access via VPN...my search of their site didn't offer much without the warranty being current.........


----------



## crushing (Sep 8, 2009)

You may need to configure a 'Virtual Server' setting for the VPN port and destination address inside your network.  The connecting VPN client will need to use the external IP address of your router.  You should be able to get this address from the 'Device Information' tab of your router configuration.

ftp://ftp.dlink.com/Gateway/dir625/Maunal/dir625_manual_101.zip


----------

